# Can you wax over Gtechniq



## Spatt (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi all.. Im thinking of buying into this Gtechniq stuff to protect my car in the winter.. i'm interested to see how the metal stuff works at sealing my exhaust and brake callipers from the crap.

I was wondering will i still be able to apply wax over the surface of my car once i have coated it?

I have never used synthetic 'sealants' before and have always stuck to good old fashioned carnauba waxes so maybe this will convert me ?:thumb:

thanks,

Matt


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

which one are you thinking of using??

youd need c1 or c5 for brake calipers for it to last to be honest

normally you wax over a sealant rather than sealant over a wax so you should be fine

if you are applying c1 I would nt bother with a wax over the top exo would be great if that's a step too far c2V3 would look great on it


----------



## Spatt (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi thanks for the advice,

I'll use C5 on my brakes alloys and exhaust, 

i'll go for C1 on the main body of the car topped with that EXO they do..

I would still like to wax the car because i have some Vics concourse left and i enjoy waxing it

I'd then like to cover the car with the C2 V3 to protect the rubber and plastics around the windows and also spray this over the wiperblades and plastic panel at the bottom of the windscreen.

Can i use C2 V3 on an engine bay (over polished and painted parts) also rubber hoses and cables?


Like i said im new to this range but from what i have seen on the internet the water repellent qualities are great.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

for winter I would just apply the Gtech and forget about the waxing.

Least you can touch your paint in the winter months the better due to all the crap around


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Just to note c1 and c5 are the same product

If you are putting Exo on Id not bother waxing you'll not need to

Remember Exo goes on c1 no sooner than 3 hours and no later than 12 that's your window to prevent problems


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah wot he said otherwise your paint will fall off and you glass will become opaque. Not to mention the wheels become square and tyres explode


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Problem with wax is that it attracts dust, grit And dirt

I'm coating my car for winter and leaving it at that, then the wax will come into play in show season


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Auto cough glym hd wax


----------



## rcwilson (May 13, 2011)

Nothing wrong with waxing over gtechniq stuff but cant see the point. The car will be protected well without waxing also!


----------



## davethefish (May 21, 2011)

i used to be a diehard wax fan, 
and having a black car loved the way a good wax left a rich warm gloss finish.
but not how it attacted dust and dirt, and generally didn't last all that long.
especially in high wear areas like behind the wheel arches.

but i'm a gtechniq convert now, i tried thier C2v3, it's a great product with fantastic gloss levels and so simple and quick to apply.

now used the C1 on both my cars, paint, trim, headlamps, alloys, chrome, ect... 
it's great!:thumb:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Yeah wot he said otherwise your paint will fall off and you glass will become opaque. Not to mention the wheels become square and tyres explode


All from 30ml of sealant too, it's like c5 explosive


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I wouldn't wax over Gtechniq otherwise there's no point in buying and using it. You are taking away the properties you are actually buying it for.


----------



## Spatt (Mar 28, 2014)

Dougnorwich said:


> Just to note c1 and c5 are the same product
> 
> If you are putting Exo on Id not bother waxing you'll not need to
> 
> Remember Exo goes on c1 no sooner than 3 hours and no later than 12 that's your window to prevent problems


Hi, i thought that C1 goes on the top of the Exo? or is that what you meant (perhaps i have misunderstood your comment) what kind of problems are brought from not applying within the time frame?

Also when you say C1 and C5 are the same you mean its the same product re branded to do different things? I wanted a high temp sealant for my brakes and exhaust


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

No C1 always first then Exo and C1 & C5 are the same product as is C4


----------

